# Sixers sign C/F Alan Henderson



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixers sign C/F Henderson 
September 8, 2006

PHILADELPHIA (AP) -- The Philadelphia 76ers added depth to their frontcourt Friday by signing 11-year veteran Alan Henderson. 

Henderson, a 6-foot-9, 240-pound forward/center, has averaged 8.1 points and 5.1 rebounds in 614 career games (215 starts) for three different teams. Last season with Cleveland, he averaged 2.5 points and 2.7 rebounds in 51 games. 

The Sixers also signed rookie free agent forward Ivan McFarlin. McFarlin, out of Oklahoma State, played professionally in France last season. He averaged 9.2 points and 9.7 rebounds in six games on the Sixers 2006 summer league team. 



I dont know much about this guy......What do you guys think of him if any of you have watched him play.....What are his strengths(if he has any), weaknessess, what can he bring besides sitting on the bench, and does he hustle and play defense????????????????????......


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's an older player, this is probably just a move for depth. I really don't see him receiving much playing time. 

And I like the signing of Ivan McFarlin, I liked him back in college for his defense, but he could very well just be a camp body. We'll see.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/09/08/sixers.henderson.ap/index.html

here's the link, should anyone want it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

but no Steve Smith, wheres the logic in that


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hard-nosed player and a solid rebounder. Injuries caught up to him really early in his career though, but now age is taking its toll as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> but no Steve Smith, wheres the logic in that


From the sound of it, Smith might end up balling in Europe this season. Seems like a waste for a player like him, since a team would be better off signing him now and worst case send him to the NBDL.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

thats absolutely horrible. Waste of a talent. This is todays NBA, when things like this happen


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

I really want us to sign Steve Smith. I couldn't really care less about these two guys we've just signed. McFarlin - ok, he's young and seems to be a pretty good rebounder, still unproven though.. But I can't for the life of me understand what the advantages of signing Henderson were.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Noob said:


> I really want us to sign Steve Smith. I couldn't really care less about these two guys we've just signed. McFarlin - ok, he's young and seems to be a pretty good rebounder, still unproven though.. But I can't for the life of me understand what the advantages of signing Henderson were.


depth and Billy King's desire to get veterans on the roster.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> depth and Billy King's desire to get veterans on the roster.


So, the advantages are what then?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

That Ivan McFarlin guy sounds like a mini Shavlik Randolph.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> That Ivan McFarlin guy sounds like a mini Shavlik Randolph.


Better defender, not nearly as athletic or able on offense. He's a hardworker though, I just don't know if he's an NBA caliber player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Better defender, not nearly as athletic or able on offense. He's a hardworker though, I just don't know if he's an NBA caliber player.


 But of course we waste time and sign him


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The frontcourt depth that Billy King acquired is nice. But wanna know something? Just after we sign these two? REGGIE EVANS GETS AN MLE DEAL, THAT WE COULD'VE BEATEN!! Billy King=Never wants to win.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The frontcourt depth that Billy King acquired is nice. But wanna know something? Just after we sign these two? REGGIE EVANS GETS AN MLE DEAL, THAT WE COULD'VE BEATEN!! Billy King=Never wants to win.


Reggie Evans is an average player, why sign him to the MLE for a long term deal?

Also the Sixers are fixin to get sold before the end of the season, so it wouldn't make sense for them to really add any type of long term payroll.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> But of course we waste time and sign him


No one knew Shalik Randolph would be an NBA caliber player either.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> No one knew Shalik Randolph would be an NBA caliber player either.


 he always had talent, First time in he made a team, Cant say the same for Macfarlin


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> he always had talent, First time in he made a team, Cant say the same for Macfarlin


True, this kid was suppose to be the next big talent at Duke and for whatever reason, he never reached his potential there. Hopefully, Cheeks finds more playing time for him this season.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He didn't find time, mostly but not limited too, injuries. He had a knee surgery a couple of months ago. Yeah, it was real unfourtnate ****. I always thought of him as the next Theo Ratliff. Shot-blocking, rebounding, position defensively. He would've been a star. He also has the uncanny ability of getting around the basket....Yeah, it really is a shame, injuries have taken a MAJOR toll on Randolph's game and what could have been....Unlike Webber, he had the maturity to adjust, I'm rooting not only as a fan, but an AMERICAN for Randolph to have a good career.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> He didn't find time, mostly but not limited too, injuries. He had a knee surgery a couple of months ago. Yeah, it was real unfourtnate ****. I always thought of him as the next Theo Ratliff. Shot-blocking, rebounding, position defensively. He would've been a star. He also has the uncanny ability of getting around the basket....Yeah, it really is a shame, injuries have taken a MAJOR toll on Randolph's game and what could have been....Unlike Webber, he had the maturity to adjust, I'm rooting not only as a fan, but an AMERICAN for Randolph to have a good career.


 what?????


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> what?????


When he doesn't know what he's talking about he tries to say a lot of stuff, the thinking behind it is "If I say more, it seems like I know what I'm talking about," how it works as we all know is that everyone knows he's talking nonsense.

My brother told me something when I was around sixersfanforlife's age, and it's stuck with me all this time.. "If you don't know anything, say you don't know anything, because at least then you know something."


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LOL, that was good advice


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> *When he doesn't know what he's talking about he tries to say a lot of stuff, the thinking behind it is "If I say more, it seems like I know what I'm talking about," how it works as we all know is that everyone knows he's talking nonsense.*
> 
> My brother told me something when I was around sixersfanforlife's age, and it's stuck with me all this time.. "If you don't know anything, say you don't know anything, because at least then you know something."


Hey, I happen to use that strategy to great effect.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> He didn't find time, mostly but not limited too, injuries. He had a knee surgery a couple of months ago. Yeah, it was real unfourtnate ****. I always thought of him as the next Theo Ratliff. Shot-blocking, rebounding, position defensively. He would've been a star. He also has the uncanny ability of getting around the basket....Yeah, it really is a shame, injuries have taken a MAJOR toll on Randolph's game and what could have been....Unlike Webber, he had the maturity to adjust, I'm rooting not only as a fan, but an AMERICAN for Randolph to have a good career.


:rotf:

This post made my day.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

:cheers: :banana: :cheers: :banana: :cheers: :banana: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp:


----------

